# shocking plants?



## new2it! (Jun 7, 2009)

I have heard a few locals talking about putting thier plants into shock to make them better! Kinda sounds bassacwards to me! They have told me you can make green go purple. 

Info. please!!!!!


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 7, 2009)

typically purple is brought out by drops in temperature.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 7, 2009)

i think teh only way that green goes purple  is from colder temps like most ya outdoor bud grown where it more colder in its later months/weeks. but i aint 100% on it.
  i also read on here a few diff times which there were other threads discussin raising/lowering ya plants thruout growth vs raisin an lowering light as needed per height restriction.
  tehre was another one on here that said to shake ya plants when in flower to stress them to produce mor thc ......?  
 im sure some have made similar claims  but wit other tactics but imo i doubt it'd make ya bud stronger/better.
  more so the regimen and care ya give onto ya ladies is wat reflects the outcome(harvest) 
  but i am no expert so whos to say.
  i know i shaked my outdoor plants here n tehre outdoors last year an i had almost everyone a male . oputta 27 i think survivors i had all males but 8 out of em all.....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2009)

:rofl:   Some of my favorite threads start out this way..."I have heard..."

Shocking (what exactly does that mean and how do they do it?) plants will not make them purple--like mentioned above it is generally brought on by cooler temps and is strain related.  What stressing a plant IS likely to do is to cause it to hermie.


----------



## 420benny (Jun 8, 2009)

THG, that is so true. The stuff people try to push off as mj growing truth is ridiculous. If anyone wants to know if something is true about growing mj, just post it here. The ** will always get spotted.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 8, 2009)

I like purplebud


----------



## astrobud (Jun 8, 2009)

i have heard that u take a battery, hook wires to it and then the plant and that shocks them into superbuds:**: . i hope i have a purple low rider, ill find out soon enough.im working on droping the temp more.


----------

